# Best baits for crappie and saugeye?



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I have never caught either, just bass. Wondering if I need to stock my box with different tackle. Any advice would be awesome. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Minnows on a slip bobber is always my first choice for Crappie, but if I use a lure its normally a chartruse and black jig, also like the roadrunners. I havent fished for saugeye, but I believe most guys troll deep for them with lures that are tipped with worms, although Ive caught them on minnows too! good luck


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks!! Not much help offered around here.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

My favorites for both species are swimbaits...preferably Keitechs...you can use them in any way, even under a bobber.

www.landbigfish.com/keitech/keitech-swing-impact.cfm
www.landbigfish.com/keitech/keitech-swing-impact-fat.cfm
www.landbigfish.com/keitech/keitech-easy-shiner.cfm


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Minnows under a float of any kind, 60% of the time it works every time! :thumbup:


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i use 1"-2" tubes in a meriad of colors suspended under slip floats for crappie at about a foot above where they are suspending. 

i do best on sauger/saugeye with 1/8 - 3/8 oz jig heads with various soft plastics. usually 3" and 4" twister tail grubs. gulp minnows, paddle tail grubs like those keitechs intimidator metioned, jr flukes. shad raps and cranks of the same sort, suspending jerk baits (rogues). but that being said, i caught my p.b. saugeye on a creature bait texas riged whilst fishing for bass (SMH)and many others on spinner baits fishing for bass.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bigjoshy swimbaits rigged on the heads that come with them. Bites been slow at best but have picked up crappie and saugeye on joshys fished with varous retrieves. His web sites all over ogf. Lotsa good info on his sight to about color selection weigjt to use. And the new baits are very tough. I have one rigged up(chartreuse slush) that has got me close to ten and still going strong. Including a cple fo's


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Depends on situation usually jig and grub or minnow imitation or shad imitation.







Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i just placed my jig order for the year and went with a new jig head this year that i haven't used before. vmc moon eye jigs in 1/16 - 3/8 oz. a little expensive, but look worth it. metal bait keeper looks like its gonna save on the short strikers ripping soft plastics from the usually useless lead barb that seems to damage plastics more than anything. halographic eyes and "asprin" shape atracted me too.

i've been using the bps walleye jigheads (1/4 -3/8) and northland ball heads in the smaller weights (1/16 - 1/8) the past few years and they serve me well. but these look like they will swim and pop better and maybe hang up less. 

anybody using them?


----------

